# ingredients in makeup safe in pregnancy?



## alex999 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi there

Wonder if you could put my mind at ease .  Are the ingredients DMAE and Alpha Lipoic Acid safe in pregnancy?   Infact are there any ingredients found in cosmetics that are not safe?

Many thanks
Lis1


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know about those two specific ingredients, but as far as I'm aware, all make up that you can buy in mainstream shops are safe to use in pregnancy.

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## alex999 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for you reply, you have put my mind at rest!


----------

